# Looking for some people to fish with



## RT-Marlin (May 16, 2008)

As the title says i am looking for a couple of fishing buddies. The two i use to fish with all the time are busy with work and a new baby. I try to fish a couple times a month on the weekends. I do mostly bluewater fishing but sometimes do bottom fishing. My boats are located at Barbers Marina in Elberta. If interested shoot me a message. Next time i will be fishing is June 1st.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

you can count me in..... I won't be able to make it on the 1st, because I will be putting your boat in the water!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i ll be offshore on the 1st but am up for some runs.... im across the bay from you....


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

*looking for people*

Count me in.


----------

